# Waxstock - Rupes Seminar



## [email protected] (May 30, 2012)

Hi

We still have places for the Rupes Seminar on Saturday 23rd 14:00 till 16:30 at the Ricoh Arena (Waxstock weekend) we hope to be having Mike Phillips as a special guest at the event along with Mr Big Foot - Marco D'inca and Francesco Ginocchio. please contact me to get your name on the entry list or for more info.
[email protected]

thanks

Dave


----------

